# How to renew my state EMT license? Please help



## JimmyCrackCorn (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I am trying to renew my state EMT license. It expires in 3 months. I completed all the continuing education requirements (took a class that fullfilled them) and have a letter from my instructor saying I've completed such.

Well, I got a letter in the mail today saying I can log in with my cert number and pin and renew online. I did that... but nowhere is it asking for proof that I completed the continuing education requirements. It asked me about 10 yes/no questions then asked me to electronically sign something, saying that I have in fact fullfilled the education requirements. It then had me pay 40 bucks with a credit card.

Is that all I have to do? Do I need to submit proof that I took the refresher course... or is that only if they decide to audit me?

Thanks.


----------



## JimmyCrackCorn (Mar 22, 2011)

this is EMT-B , by the way-- if that matters!


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 22, 2011)

contact your state DOH, every state works differently and has different rules


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep... contact your state. I know, for example, that NREMT specifically does not want proof unless they ask (audit) for it. They just want the names of the courses and the number of hours.


----------



## bstone (Mar 23, 2011)

You need to contact your state's department of EMS.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 23, 2011)

Try asking any other EMT-B's that have renewed before, if you know anyone I'm sure they can give you a much better answer then we could, since they would be from your area.


----------

